# Sich perspektivisch verjüngenden Mittelstreifen eines Fahrradweges "nachzeichnen"...?!?



## Sehrum (12. Februar 2021)

Es gibt ein Originalbild einer Strandpromenade, dessen Fahrradweg samt seines in die Bildtiefe sich verjüngenden Mittelstreifens ich nachzuzeichnen trachte. Den Radwegrand bilden somit jetzt nachgezeichnete zwei Pfade. Den Verlauf des Mittelstreifens dann zu zeichnen ist über das "_Bend Tool_" *kein *Problem. Nunmehr wird der Mittelstreifen in die Bildtiefe naturgemäß immer dünner und der sichtbare Abstand zwischen ihnen natürlich auch... Mit dem "_Width Gradient Tool_" von Astute Graphics kann man zwar die perspektivische Verjüngung der Mittelstreifenflächen nachahmen, aber damit ist der Abstand und deren Position nicht definiert...

Gibt es irgendeinen gangbaren Weg diese gesamte hier skizzierte Wunschvorstellung zu bewerkstelligen, ohne daß man jedes einzelne Mittelstreifensegment zu Fuß per Hand nachzeichnen versucht...?!

*Danke für potenzielle Bemühungen!*


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. März 2021)

Hi,
welches Programm nutzt Du?
Kannst Du eventuell Deine Beschreibung per Bilder untermauern?

Grüße


----------



## Sehrum (2. März 2021)

Hi,
Illustrator (CS6, CC1018)

Danke einstweilen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. März 2021)

Hi,

also was man ausprobieren könnte wäre ein Strich von Vorne und einen von Hinten zu erstellen und diese dann anzugleichen. Problem hierbei ist der Abstand der Striche zueinander. Da die längeren näher bei einander stehen und es eigentlich umgekehrt sein soll. Ich habe schon versucht das per Ausrichten hinzubekommen aber hat auch nicht funktioniert.
Dann müsste man ein Pinsel davon erstellen und diesen auf einen Pfad anwenden.
Wie gesagt ich hab noch das Problem mit den Abständen zwischen den Strichen.

Grüße


----------



## Sehrum (4. März 2021)

*Ja danke für die Bemühungen! *Hab mir vor meiner Frageeingabe auch einiges überlegt und unterlag eben diesen gewissen Schwierigkeiten...


----------

